# Prayers for my older brother ..



## RNC (Jan 28, 2016)

Please pray for my brother John .

He is in the hospital in Missouri .

They believe he has had a stroke ,due to a possible brain tumor 

Thank you !


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent


----------



## Kdad (Jan 28, 2016)

Prayers for the whole family.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 29, 2016)

prayers sent


----------



## riverbank (Jan 29, 2016)

Prayers for Y'all


----------



## 1988USMC (Jan 29, 2016)

Praying for a total and complete healing.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dang man, sorry to hear about your brother.  Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 29, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## RNC (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks guys !


----------



## brown518 (Jan 29, 2016)

Prayer sent


----------



## speedcop (Feb 1, 2016)

our prayers for a complete recovery


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 2, 2016)

Prayers said


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 7, 2016)

Prayers from here.


----------



## carver (Feb 7, 2016)

prayers sent


----------

